# Developing Cognitive functions not in your preference



## mbwilli (Oct 27, 2010)

Nobleheart said:


> According to theory...
> 
> Your preferences indicate which functions you will reflexively use first. In your case, you would use Ne before you would use Ti before you would use Fe before you would use Si.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed your insights and loved the graph! The main thing I would add is that your description is how people react is probably only true if they were completely mature and could access all their functions. I propose the following modification.

1. In a undeveloped personality they would use their dominant. If that wasn't working they'd switch to the 'opposite' approach: the inferior. Because it is undeveloped it will lead to all sorts of difficulties.

2. Development of the auxiliary can prevent this by guiding the dominant and preventing reliance on the unreliable inferior. 

3. Development of the tertiary helps still further, particularly when the dominant AND auxiliary are stymied.

I have my own views on the development of the inferior and whether it can ever be fully accessible but apart from the above broadly agree with your ideas Nobleheart.


----------

